# Where to go from Cincinnati for a 4 day non-timeshare trip (golf, etc)



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 21, 2011)

My DW and I (from Maine) are going on a weeklong trip that starts with Cincinnati for three days, the second week in September.

Correct me if I am wrong---but we shouldn't stay the whole week in Cincinnati, should we?  While there, we hope to play at a golf course in KY (Lassing Point), IN (Belterra) and OH (Stonelick Hills), which will bring me to having played in 20 states. 

So, then we'd like to go from Cincinnati, play golf, and stay somewhere and relax for 3 days---but I see that unfortunately it will NOT be a timeshare vacation.

I can see that Columbus Ohio, Indianapolis IN, and Louisville are all within a couple of hours; that's about as far away as I'm thinking of going (we fly back from Cincinnati.)  French Lick has a nice resort, but is more than 3 hours away.

If anyone can think of places/area with a 'RESORT FEEL'; please advise.

Many thanks, in advance,
Pat


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 22, 2011)

*State Park resort suggestions*

Hueston Woods near Cincy Ohio has a state park lodge with golf course as does General Butler in Carrollton KY.

If you like amusement parks, Kings Island is just outside Cincy.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Aug 22, 2011)

Cinci has a very fine zoo if you want to kill a day...Newport Aquarium is just across the river.  All manner of clubs and restaurants down along the river as well.  Resort feel?  My Bride and I have done a couple of B&B’s in Newport and spent the day doing the Cinci Art Museum and Union Terminal.  Here’s a link for Union Terminal...well, the wiki at least…http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cincinnati_Museum_Center_at_Union_Terminal

Golf?  Yeah, sure, they got that.

Sadly, it doesn't look like they have a football team this year...


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 22, 2011)

If you want to chill, Hocking Hills is a beautiful area a few hours from Cincinnati. It's a beautiful area, (think a smaller version of the Great Smokey Mountains), with the major draw being cold chilling, hot tubbing, and hiking.  I believe they also have a zipline, now, which I highly recommend if you're not afraid of heights. There are tons of house rentals, just search Hocking Hills, and the weather should be very nice the 2nd week of September. 

Lake Cumberland, Kentucky is about 3 hours from Cincinnati if you go to the north end (e.g. Conley Bottom or Burnside) of the lake. You can rent a houseboat and chill out for a few days.  I've spent more weekends than I can count there and it's a beautiful, rural area. 

Both of these places are fairly secluded, however, with not a lot of ton of restaurants or "touristy" things to do.  So I'd recommend packing your own food.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 23, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> If you want to chill, Hocking Hills is a beautiful area a few hours from Cincinnati. It's a beautiful area, (think a smaller version of the Great Smokey Mountains), with the major draw being cold chilling, hot tubbing, and hiking.  I believe they also have a zipline, now, which I highly recommend if you're not afraid of heights. There are tons of house rentals, just search Hocking Hills, and the weather should be very nice the 2nd week of September .



I 2nd the Hocking Hills!  DD & family have a cabin in the area and we always find something to do- including golf.  Yes, there is a zipline in the area, plus there are several canoe liveries.

I agree that restaurants aren't plentiful, but there is a BBQ in Logan and several other possibilities including the Hideaway Hills Lodge restaurant which requires reservations.


----------



## Serina (Aug 23, 2011)

I would suggest Eagle Pointe on Lake Monroe...it is on a golf course and Lake Monroe. It is near Bloomington, Indiana. Brown County State Park is not far from Bloomington too.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Are there any places that are 'like a timeshare resort' ?

Pat


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2011)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Are there any places that are 'like a timeshare resort' ?
> 
> Pat



No, not really.  All the timeshare resorts that I've been to have been in the middle of very popular tourist destinations.  Cincinnati is a medium sized city, with plenty of restaurants, museums, spas, etc., but it's not a big tourist mecca.  

If having a kitchen/en-suite laundry is essential, then I'd suggest you target short-term stay hotel type places, such as Residence Inns by Marriott.   But you're not going to find one that has activities, day spas, and restaurants on-site like you'll find at a timeshare resort.   The closest thing we have in Cincinnati would be a place like Big Wolf Lodge that has an indoor water park, and that is targeted towards families with kids. 

If you would tell us what you actually like to do, it might help with recommendations.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you go to Dayton area, check out the Air Force Museum, if you like planes, it is great.  

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/

Also, there is a Frank Lloyd Wright house in Springfield, OH.

http://www.westcotthouse.org/


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2011)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Sadly, it doesn't look like they have a football team this year...



No pro team playing anywhere in sight but there are real football teams up the road at the University of Cincinnati and Miami University in Oxford. There is speculation the Bearcats will outdraw the Bungles at Paul Brown Stadium since UC plays two games there this season. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2011)

Any of the State Park lodges in either Kentucky or Ohio are pretty nice. Google them for info. We have stayed at several in the past and always enjoyed the visit.

I also would vote for a trip up to Dayton to take in a Class A Minor league baseball team, The Dayton Dragons who have over 815 straight sellouts and a group of players who actually play hard every day and a visit to the National Museum of the USAF (free admission).

Cheers


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 24, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> If you would tell us what you actually like to do, it might help with recommendations.



Golfing by day, a pool/jacuzzi option at night.  Good eating places within a few miles.

Most important; a multi-room place to 'spread our legs'----and if DW goes off to sleep in another room, then I can still watch TV, etc.

You mentioned a kitchen; that would be awesome, too.

Pat


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you ever used VRBO? This place looks really nice.

http://www.vrbo.com/248095


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 25, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Have you ever used VRBO? This place looks really nice.
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/248095



Thanks for the link---but with only 2 of us, that was too big for our needs.

Pat


----------



## dmharris (Aug 25, 2011)

We lived in Cincinnati for 20 years and for a weekend getaway we loved Lexington.  We hired a tour guide for private tours of the exquisite horse farms plus the alumni house at the U of Kentucky.  If you love horses, rolling green land with picturesque fences and homes with horse barns, this is for you!  Unfortunately Keeneland Race track only runs May and October, but it might be worth checking.  The Kentucky Horse Park is a museum about the history of the horse, very well done, imo.  We stayed at a Marriott there in the horse country; I'll dig into the website to see if it is still a Marriott property.  I think it was affiliated with a golf course (we're not golfers).  There are antique shops and lovely historic homes that you could spend time at.  Kentucky is one of the most serene, pastoral states in our nation and gets very little press.  

When in Cincinnati you MUST go to Graeters for ice cream, Skyline for chili and Buskens for glazed donuts.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lexky-griffin-gate-marriott-resort-and-spa/

I found it, the Griffin Gate, Marriott resort.  I think you'll love it.  September will be PERFECT weather.  The only better time to be there is in the spring during the foal birthing season.   The concierge will help you set up a tour as the horse farms are no longer open to the public.  We had a private tour and were in the barns with those amazing animals.  I'm jealous, other than the sea, it's one of my favorite parts of the country.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep those suggestions coming.

(sorry---we can't do much with horses----allergies    )

Pat


----------



## dmharris (Aug 27, 2011)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> (sorry---we can't do much with horses----allergies    )
> 
> Pat



Who would guess that a Cowboys fan would be allergic to horses?


----------

